# Jurunese cat has swelled patches on it?



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

This Jurunese catfish has patches on its body and I haven't really kept track when they started but they have been there for at least a couple months. I got this fish when it was about 3" and now its about 8 to 9". It eats mostly smelt and shrimp with the occasional feeder fish. No tank mates are bothering it and it has been in a 230 gallon with 3 small rays,2 tats and few clown loaches. I haven't treated it with anything as I would have to move it to a hospital tank.

My question is has anyone seen this before or have any idea how to treat it? I am stumped! The fish seems fine and still eats all the time so I don't think this is affecting it's health at this time but its not nice to look at.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Nobody seen anything like this?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

not here... sorry... It almost looks like the slim is becoming solid.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

never seen anything like that before... looks really gross


----------

